# Pullets



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

@ POL.. Doms, Australorps, sex links black & red, RIR.. Aracauna EE, Wyandottes black & silver..


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice looking birds!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I like that little colorful Roo in the front. Looks like a Japanese bantam.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Yes I have some young cockerels that still go to roost with the girls, I usually remove them by hand when I lock up at night.. They are Japanese Bantys, some Cochin Bantys, and yard hatch boys.. (sounds like a boy band huh)...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Would be a good "boy band" name at that! Lol. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll bet the gal on the top step with the single red comb has the most personality!! She looks to be the most interesting of the bunch!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

man thast's a bunch of birds
guess you will have lots of eggs soon


----------

